# Extreme Nutrition Reload



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Have heard great thing's about this product and spoke to Andrew Chappell a few weeks ago about

taking it. He recommended i should try it and so started on it just over a week ago.

I'm a Professional Natural Bodybuilder and a former powerlifter and have just managed a second

place in the DFAC Pro Masters at the World Championships in Miami. My aim is to go one better

at the Worlds next year, and hoping that this is one product that will help me get the max from

my training.

will be updating my progress for anyone that is interested.

Competed at approx 163 lbs on 3rd nov.At the moment i am steadily increasing my calories and sitting at

170 lbs. Am experimenting with H I T workouts at the moment and hoping to see an increase in strength/ bodyweight

over the coming weeks. I tend to struggle with getting weight on, and last year peaked at just over 180 before i

started dieting. Did manage to get fairly strong though and had a best lift in the squat of 212.5kgs for a single, and got 20reps

with 160kgs.

i'm interested to see if using Reload will make any kind of a difference to my training, especially as on older athlete.

Will also post some pics soon.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Subbed - good look fella oh and welcome to MC!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to Musclechat Davie, I hope Reload does the trick.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting, I have subscribed. Looking forward to the read.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 160kg squats for 20! :thumb I doubt anyone's even close to you on this board, I'm sure this is going to be a great thread.


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

As a 40 plus i will be following this thread intently, as i was told by my son i need some help being that i have used up all my growth and test getting to my grand old age !!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Guy's like Davy Skygod are proof that hard work and diet pays off regardless of your age. I'd be willing to bet Dave would take your son to the cleaners in the gym at his ripe old age.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everybody, just thought i would give a quick update on how i'm progressing since starting extreme's 'reload' supplement.

Been using them for just over 2 weeks now and although this is obviously not long enough to show major changes i have noticed

some slight progress already. My eating is still reasonably clean after coming off my diet a few weeks ago, although my calories have

increased through slight increases in the amounts of complex carbs i am taking in. My weight has only increased by a pound so far

which means i am still over 10 pounds down on my off season high of last year of 180 pounds but as i said have only been off my diet

a matter of a few weeks so not a concern. I do feel an increase in strength already though and as my weight increase has been fairly minimal

this could be an indication of the product starting to work. l would obviously hope for lifting poundages increasing as my bodyweight

increases so have decided that a good indicator would be my strength increase in the squat as compared to last years lifts.

l had a squat session on Sunday, first serious one for a couple of months and did some rep work, up to 140kgs for 15reps and 160kgs for 10reps which were fairly comfortable. Did my best lifts last year when my bodyweight was at it's highest so will be interesting to see whether i can reach my best lifts before

i get my bodyweight back up to where it was, and then hopefully improve on them. will be monitoring my other lifts as well of course, and will update

again soon.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like your doing pretty well so far Davie despite still being down on last seasons weight, I made good gains in strength when I used the product too so it's interesting to see a similar result. Keep us posted about your progress, Any plans to compete again next year?


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeh i'm pretty happy with my training at the moment. Just starting week four on 'Reload' and have to say that i can definately feel a difference

with using the product. My bodyweight is now around 173lbs, my calories are slowly increasing so difficult to gauge if Reload is a factor. The main

differences are my strength, and also an increase in sex drive !! As i said previously i decided to use squats as my main guide as it is my main

power exercise. Have had two more sessions since my last update, went up to 160kgs for 15 reps on the first of those so decided yesterday to

increase my heaviest work set to 170 kgs and see how it felt. Last year i eventually managed to max out at 17 reps at a bodyweight of 181 lbs

couldn't get that 18th rep although i attempted it a couple of times over the following weeks. Yesterday i managed 11 reps. there was probably another

rep in the tank but felt i couldn't hold my form so finished there.

Not expecting a huge increase in bodyweight before next Sunday which is my next scheduled leg day so will work up to 170 again and update.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

So how are things going now?


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Bad week last week !! came down with some kind of stomach bug and found eating difficult enough let alone training. Lost 5 or 6 pounds in weight, most of which i have now put back on but couldn't train and felt terrible for a few days.

Back in gym this morning for legs, and although maybe not still quite a 100% did have a pretty good session. Decided not to go for reps today as i think they are tougher on recovery and as i said still not quite back to full health yet.

worked up to 170 kgs and did 4 reps more comfortably than i thought i would. decided to do one more set and put weight up to 190 kgs and knocked out 2 reps so all thing's considered was quite happy with that.

l'l be back on the reps for squats next week and will see how that goes and update again.

Have definately felt a strength increase since starting to supplement with Reload and over a fairly short period of time as well.

I've recommended Reload to some of the other guy's in the gym and they're now using it as well, one of them is a good MMA guy and he's going to give me his thoughts on how he finds using it for his own particular type of training.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

How have you been getting on then Davy since your stomach bug?


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

AChappell said:


> How have you been getting on then Davy since your stomach bug?


Hi Andy

Things much better now, have put back on the weight i had lost and had a good squat session last week

got 13 reps with 170 kgs so getting up to where i want to be. Bodyweight is only going on very slowly

but my strength in most excercises is going up so i suppose that is a good thing and i'm quite happy with

how i'm looking at the moment ie still reasonably lean. i'v increased my cardio slightly as i always feel

better when i'm doing maybe one session a week of perhaps 45 mins of circuit type training, don't know what your thoughts are on that concerning how it affects potential strength, size gains ?


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Really good week training this week, and eating back to something like sensible now that the Christmas choccies

are finished. Bodyweight sitting at 175 lbs this morning, this week will be my eighth on 'Reload' and my strength has increased

on all of my main strength exercises ie dumbell presses, rows, leg presses,etc. today was 'leg day' and decided to squat a little heavier today

After a couple of warmup sets i decided to lower the reps to 5 reps for 140kgs, 5 for 170kgs, 2 for 190ks which is the heaviest i have gone

since starting squatting again 6 or 7 weeks ago. the weight felt comfortable so decided to try 200kgs. Did a single which again felt comfortable

so did a final set at 210kgs, i won't say it was easy but always felt that i was going to get it and at a bodyweight of under 80 kilos was really

pleased. will post my progress again next week. I'm not sure whether to continue with a third bottle of reload straight away after this week is over

or take a break. Has anyone taken taken it for 3 straight months ? would be interested to hear your views


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you incorporate lots of singles into your training routine?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

A 200kg squat at under 80kg I don't think anyone could touch you when it comes to lb for lb lifts Davy. I took the supplement for 2 months in a Row and felt liek I got the most out of it taking it like that in the offseason. However when I was dieting I was taking it for a much longer period and I did run it 3 motnhs in a row. Managed some pretty respectable numbers at a much reduced bodyweight so it might well be worth it.


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Do you incorporate lots of singles into your training routine?


 I wouldn't normally do singles very often, but i think done occasionally they can serve a purpose, ie allowing you

to test how your strength is improving. when i squatted last time i wanted to see where my strength was with the view

to maybe doing single lift in a powerlifting competition. I actually think that legs benefit from using slightly higher rep

ranges. I usually for example will do higher reps for at least one exercise on leg day. whether it's 20rep sets or triple drop sets

to get the extra reps out. they're a big muscle and can take a bit more of a hammering than the smaller muscles


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

AChappell said:


> A 200kg squat at under 80kg I don't think anyone could touch you when it comes to lb for lb lifts Davy. I took the supplement for 2 months in a Row and felt liek I got the most out of it taking it like that in the offseason. However when I was dieting I was taking it for a much longer period and I did run it 3 motnhs in a row. Managed some pretty respectable numbers at a much reduced bodyweight so it might well be worth it.


 Yeh Andy, i've decided to stay on reload for another month and see how things go.

I feel i'm still getting the benefits from taking it so no reason to stop for the moment.


----------

